# Brigantine jetty on fire



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday was a full-on bluefish blitz at the jetty for 2 solid hours approaching high tide. I hate jetty fishing due to my propensity to fall on my ass (or face) but I had to get in the action and landed a half dozen in about 30mins of action using an SP minnow. Truthfully you could have thrown anything and caught fish, it was insane. Otherwise, saw some bass caught and a few black drum as well.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

phillyguy said:


> yesterday was a full-on bluefish blitz at the jetty for 2 solid hours approaching high tide. I hate jetty fishing due to my propensity to fall on my ass (or face) but i had to get in the action and landed a half dozen in about 30mins of action using an sp minnow. Truthfully you could have thrown anything and caught fish, it was insane. Otherwise, saw some bass caught and a few black drum as well.


s u m m e r . i s . h e r e !

～～ >°))))))))><< ～～


ζ°)#)))<< . .. . <><
><>

------------------(◕ ))))))) ><<

彡 ((((( °< .....><>

>°))))彡

`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><((((º>


ζ°))))))彡


----------

